# Java in der Schule - welche IDE (oder keine?)



## manfred.schaumburg (13. Jul 2005)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder, 

ich werde im nächsten Schuljahr einen Leistungskurs in Informatik unterrichten, der als Programmiersprache JAVA verwenden soll. Es geht um klassische Algorithmen (z.B. suchen, Bäume), einfache GUIs und DB-Zugriff mit mySQL. Ich habe schon in mehreren anderen Programmiersprachen programmiert, aber noch nicht in JAVA. Ich überlege nun, ob man eine IDE einsetzen sollte oder nicht. Meine Idee war, zuerst mal ohne IDE einfachere Kommandozeilenprogramme zu schreiben und dann, wenn es um GUIs geht, eine IDE zu benutzen. Was haltet Ihr davon und vor allem: 
Welche IDE würdet Ihr empfehlen? Es gibt folgende Anforderungen: 
- sollte einfach zu bedienen sein, und eine vernüftige Doku mit Suchfunktion haben
- sollte einen Designer für GUIs haben
- sollte kostenlos sein und unter LINUX laufen

Ich hatte an Eclipse oder JBuilder Foundation gedacht, jetzt gibt es ja wohl auch kostenlos JDeveloper von Oracle oder ist das alles zu kompliziert und gibt es eine einfacherer IDE, die mehr auf auf das Lernen von JAVA zugeschnitten ist ?

Danke für Eure Antorten.


----------



## smokie (13. Jul 2005)

Würde Eclipse empfehlen.
Ist relativ einfach zu bedienen, kostenlos und mit vielen Standarts kompatibel.


----------



## The_S (13. Jul 2005)

manfred.schaumburg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - sollte einen Designer für GUIs haben



Was soll das sein?

Unser Lehrer hat dieses Jahr in der Berufsschule als IDE BlueJ benutzt. Davon kann ich aber nur abraten. Irgendwann hat sich dann jeder selber ne IDE gesucht. Manche sind bei BlueJ geblieben, andere auf Eclipse oder den JCreator umgestiegen.


----------



## lin (13. Jul 2005)

Ich würde auch Eclipse empfehlen. 
JBuilder find ich auch ok. Nur nicht so praktisch, weil man ihn aktivieren muss...


----------



## Roar (13. Jul 2005)

BlueJ ist gut zum lernen, JCreator ist auch ne nette IDE, gibts glaub ich nur für windows. eclipse würd ich dir garnicht empfehlen. gerade für anfänger ist es alles andere als einfach zu bedienen/kapieren.
und: lass die finger von gui designern. die erzeugen schlechten code und lernen tut ihr nix dabei.


----------



## smokie (13. Jul 2005)

Als "Designer" für GUIs gibt es bei Eclipse Jigloo.
Würde allerdings davon abraten dafür einen Editor zu benutzen da so auch immer eine Menge überflüssiger Code erzeugt wird und kleine Änderungen am Layout dann schlechter umzusetzen sind.


----------



## The_S (13. Jul 2005)

Ich hab noch nie vorher von GUI-Designern für Java gehört! Kannte ich bisher nur aus VB (naja, arg viel mehr kann ich auch net :wink: ). Und ich hasse ihn. Also auch wenn ich keine Erfahrungen mit GUI-Designern für Java hab, sowas würd ich net einsetzten.


----------



## KISS (13. Jul 2005)

also ganz ehrlich, zum lernen wuerde ich xemacs (mit java plugin) oder kwrite/kate nehmen.
und ja, man muss lernen wie man den javac aufruft, wie man einen classpath setzt und wie man ein jar packt, wenn man das alles der ide ueberlaesst lernt man das nicht. und dann kommen so ne idiotischne threads wie "ich habe ne CNFE, was soll ich tun?". zumal ich davon ausgehe das der info untericht doch zeitlich arg beschraenkt ist (2WS?), willst du ein halbes jahr damit verschwenden ihnen die ide beizubringen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jul 2005)

würde auch die ersten 2 wochen mit einem texteditor arbeiten

OHNE syntaxhervorhebung! OHNE einen Button "Run"  usw.

einfach mal herzeigen, wie javac und java funktionieren

=> es hilft nun mal nix, das muss man können, auch wenns nur für hello-world usw. ist!

ansonsten stehen Eclipse und NetBeans zur Auswahl, bei beiden muss aber eine gewisse Rechenpower vorhanden sein!


----------



## lin (13. Jul 2005)

emacs ist natürlich kuhl  
Aber ich denke dennoch, dass der Einstieg über die IDE einfacher ist.  Übersichtlicher und sorgt für einen guten Code.


----------



## KISS (13. Jul 2005)

achtung, hinkender vergleich:
genau darum lernen alle fahrschueler auf einem schwertransport das fahren

oder anders, die schueler sollen java (eigentlich wohl eher oop) lernen, nicht eclipse, jbuilder, jedit ...
und core java ist nun mal javac, java und jar.


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jul 2005)

Was ist denn das genau für eine Schule?

Ich würde mir genau überlegen, ob ich die Leute am Anfang mit Eclipse u.ä. nicht doch erschlage. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich noch, dass die großen IDEs einem erstm azu kämpfen geben, weil man zunächst mal mehr mit irgendwelchen Projekteigenschaften udn Eigenarten der IDE zu tun hat als mit der Programmierung.

Von daher würde ich auch erstmal die Finger von großen IDEs lassen und mit den Grundlagen von Java anfangen und später mit einer Einführung in eine IDE auf eine solche umsteigen, mgl. indem man anfangs die zuvor erstellen Quellcodes importiert...

Wenn sicher ist, dass du auch GUI-Entwicklung machen willst, würde ich entweder 1001 Eclipse-Plugins testen und eins auswählen, oder aber gleich Netbeans nehmen. 

Du kannst natürlich auch Eclipse nehmen und später, wenn ihr mit GUIs anfangt zeigen, wie das GUI-Plugin deiner Wahl zu installieren ist, so dass neben der eigentlichen Programmierung auch etwas Wissen im Umgang mit IDEs im allgemeinen und Eclipse im Besonderen (Wo finde ich Plugins? Wie installiere ich Plugins?) vermittelt wird.


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jul 2005)

KISS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> achtung, hinkender vergleich:
> genau darum lernen alle fahrschueler auf einem schwertransport das fahren
> 
> oder anders, die schueler sollen java (eigentlich wohl eher oop) lernen, nicht eclipse, jbuilder, jedit ...
> und core java ist nun mal javac, java und jar.



Ja und nein. Das Eine gehört auch ein wenig zum anderen dazu, denn im professionellen Umfeld wird keiner in ne Firma kommen, wo alles über Kommandozeile läuft und Grundzüge der Arbeitsweisen von IDEs und Arbeiten mit dem Debugger, u.ä. sollten schon vermittelt werden.

Muss man eben sehen wo die Grenze erreicht ist ab der man mit einer IDE produktiver und aufnahmefähiger für neue Inhalte ist als ohne. Dafür isser ja Lehrer


----------



## KISS (13. Jul 2005)

wir reden hier ueber die schule! bitte nicht vergessen. wenn ich mir die einarbeitungszeit in eine neue ide anschaue, da gehen schnell mal (akkumuliert) 20-30h drauf bis man sie wirklich effizient einsetzt, das sind 10-15 schulwochen, also fast ein viertel schuljahr. mit nem texteditor kann man den ganzen schmus erst mal vergessen und sich auf java konzentrieren. wenn man erstmal weis wie es grundlegend ablaeuft dann kommt man auch mit einer ide besser zurecht (imho). im uebrigen gibt es durchaus firmen die verlangen das man sehr wohl in der lage ist auch komplexe programme mit emacs zu betreuen. ist halt bloed wenn der supporter vor der fab steht, das notebook nicht mit reinnehmen darf und dann halt nicht in der lage ist auf ner hp nen winzigen bug zu fixen.


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jul 2005)

KISS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wir reden hier ueber die schule! bitte nicht vergessen.



Wir reden auch von einem Leistungskurs, mit Betonugn auf "Leistung".
Kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich Physik und Bautechnik geschliffen wurde... 



> wenn ich mir die einarbeitungszeit in eine neue ide anschaue, da gehen schnell mal (akkumuliert) 20-30h drauf bis man sie wirklich effizient einsetzt, das sind 10-15 schulwochen, also fast ein viertel schuljahr.



Ich weiß ja nicht was für Schulen du so gewohnt bist, aber da wo ich herkomme (NRW) hat man wenigstens 6 Wochenstunden pro Leistungskurs, zzgl. reichlich "Freizeit" für Hausaufgaben. Wenn ich täglich zig Stunden irgendwelche technischen Zeichnungen machen konnte, können die ja wohl ein wenig am Computer rumfummeln 



> mit nem texteditor kann man den ganzen schmus erst mal vergessen und sich auf java konzentrieren.



Du hast meinen Post nicht wirklich gelesen, oder?



> wenn man erstmal weis wie es grundlegend ablaeuft dann kommt man auch mit einer ide besser zurecht (imho). im uebrigen gibt es durchaus firmen die verlangen das man sehr wohl in der lage ist auch komplexe programme mit emacs zu betreuen. ist halt bloed wenn der supporter vor der fab steht, das notebook nicht mit reinnehmen darf und dann halt nicht in der lage ist auf ner hp nen winzigen bug zu fixen.



Schön für diese Firmen, es geht aber wie du selbst angemerkt hast um einen Schul-Leistungskurs, nicht um eine Ausbildung oder ein Studium. Ich kenne nämlich auch keine Firma die mich mit meinen Leistungskursen (Bautechnik, Physik) als Architekt, Statiker, Technischer Zeichner, PTA oder sonstwas eingestellt hätte. 

Wir haben neben BT als LK auch noch Technisches Zeichnen (50:50 klassisch mit Papier und Stift und mit Caddy am Rechner) beigebogen bekommen. Keiner der später in den Bereich Bauingeniurwesen, TZ, Architektur gegangen ist hat es als Nachteil empfunden schonmal  grundlegende Kenne von technischen zeichnungen, Normen und CAD zu haben, auch wenn in der AUsbildung / im Studium vielleicht anders und mit anderer Software gearbeitet wurde. 

In den Fahrschulen fahren die Kurzen heutzutage auch Autos die ich mir nicht leisten könnte (mit entsprechender Ausstattung), auch wenn die später nen alten Fiat Panda von Papa bekommen. Lassen wir dabei mal außen vor, dass ich auf nem Porsche gelernt habe


----------



## lin (13. Jul 2005)

Hm, das ganze hängt natürlich schon davon ab, wie lange du Zeit hast. Ich stimme KISS zu, dass es besser ist, mit einem Texteditor einzusteigen, schlage dann aber vor nach ein paar Monaten auf Eclipse zu wechseln.


----------

